# “Don’t Run in a Straight Line” and other Bad Advice



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I found this interesting and though others may as well.



> Straight Line:
> 
> # Trials- 12
> 
> ...


?Don?t Run in a Straight Line? and other Bad Advice | Active Response Training


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lot of it has to do wit time and distance. In the right sitting you can prove or disprove just about anything.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Just hide behind your camel.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Pfft.

Run in straight line.

Right *towards* your attacker.

While you're _*firing back*_.

This method will totally confuse your shooter and most likely will cause him to stop firing while his pea brain tries to process what you're doing.

Problem solved. You're welcome.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am not THE BEST SHOT by any means, . . . but I've seen other people shoot.

Given the choice of running away, . . . or running to as I'm firing my own weapon, . . . the running to has the best chance for me of being a winner.

Like Back Pack Hack said, . . . confuses the heck out of em, . . . makes them want to run. I just hope they don't turn to run while I'm changing mags, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

If you're running away your wrong you either are...

A) a chickenshit
B) tactically inept 
C) someone who cant shoot the side of the barn from the inside
D) all other excuses refer to A

Seriously, retreat is something to prepare for but give yourself a chance to live and don't engage/entice a superior force and do more than run in a circle after you realized your shitty decision making didn't go too well

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> If you're running away your wrong you either are...
> 
> A) a chickenshit
> B) tactically inept
> ...


I disagree.

Some people are hard wired to run rather than fight, its that genetic response to the fight or flight question. Tactical decisions are a risk reward management. What do I gain by attacking and what do I stand to lose. In some situations if you can do so retreat is not only the safest but the smartest tactical decision. George Washington became the father of our country because he knew when to cut his losses and save his army to fight another day. As far as C goes, you need to be brutally honest with yourself about your skill set and what you can and can't do and plan your strategy accordingly.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Some people are hard wired to run rather than fight, its that genetic response to the fight or flight question. Tactical decisions are a risk reward management. What do I gain by attacking and what do I stand to lose. In some situations if you can do so retreat is not only the safest but the smartest tactical decision. George Washington became the father of our country because he knew when to cut his losses and save his army to fight another day. As far as C goes, you need to be brutally honest with yourself about your skill set and what you can and can't do and plan your strategy accordingly.


Training overrides our primordial cowardly inner programming...to sum what I said up in simpler terms - if you fail to train you die.

I understand what youre saying but not training and not being honest leads to someone throwing your body in a ditch.

And dont take what I am saying as macho nonsense, credentials aside, I speak from first hand experience of being pinned down for hours because our partner forces decided it was a good time to have run a 5K race

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There are times you have no option move away or move to sound of gun fire. There are times you seek cover. You may often seek either or both cover and concealment as you move to the conflict. No one answer fit. ROE may Govern your actions. Mission requirements have part in this . If you are required to secure a location running down the alley to a gun fights means a fail. How you move is the real topic and situation dictates . Either getting the Fxxx out or moving to.
3-5 second rushes to cover or concealment is a fair guide not an absolute . 
I have also been shot at and shot back. The planned worked I am still here ,some of them are not.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

What I got out of the article is that speed saves. It reinforces the idea that physical fitness which will make you faster and a smaller target.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes, I'm familiar with "expert advice."

For example, as a knife salesman I always hear the old canard "don't bring a knife to a gunfight." Then I ask these experts to go to YouTube and scan for "The Tueller Drill."

If I'm ever within a few paces of an attacker and I see him pull us his jacket to get to his right kidney, I would simply pull the switchblade from my right front pants pocket and do an Escrima stab--edge turned out, lunge, turn blade 180 degrees and slash out.

Massad Ayoob reported once that coroners often mistake that wound for one done with 12 gauge slug.

Now that knives are made from CPM-M4, Elmax and 3V, "social distance" is a new ballgame.


----------

